# passport renewal



## steveandmel (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi 

What is the procedure for passport renewal, living in Cyprus with no Residential address in UK, although we do have a postal address at our son's

Many Thanks


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

steveandmel said:


> Hi
> 
> What is the procedure for passport renewal, living in Cyprus with no Residential address in UK, although we do have a postal address at our son's
> 
> Many Thanks


I am not Brit but this should solve your problem

https://www.gov.uk/overseas-passports


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

The link provided by Baywatch is the one I used when I renewed my UK Passport in April. I am resident in Cyprus and have no address in the UK.

Having completed the application and payment on-line I sent the necessary documents to Dublin via ACS courier and a few weeks later received two packages (one new Passport and my old cancelled Passport). I chose to go and collect them at the ACS office, but other friends have had them delivered to their residential address.


----------



## jarnot (Jan 4, 2010)

After completing the form online I sent it to Belfast by Datapost on 15 Sept. We collected renewed passport from courier on 6 October. Well done Passport Office.


----------

